# Platz Hazelnut and Butter



## Unkl Platz

*25PG/75VG Ratio

PG* 0.00 ml 
*VG* 20.00 ml 
*Nicotine (VG 36mg/ml)* 2.50ml (puts it at 3mg strength)
*Hazelnut *5.10 ml 
*Butter *2.40 ml 
*Total* *30.00* *ml 

Please try this mix and let me know what you think? I rather enjoy it. It has a vanilla cigar-ish type of flavor to it, an unexpected little gem in my little book in my little head.

If you got the calculators you can add in a bit of black honey, or cuban, or tobacco, i'd say. gonna try that next.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Those are quiet high percentages IMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima

17% Hazelnut - Holy Sh!t!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

I thinks there may be a typo somewhere...
Can you perhaps provide the names of the Hazelnut & Butter?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500

Rude Rudi said:


> I thinks there may be a typo somewhere...
> Can you perhaps provide the names of the Hazelnut & Butter?


I'm guessing it's TFA Hazelnut At that percentage is probably giving the Ash taste I know the butter should make it richer but I'm worried it's actually curdling at that percentage..... DAAP overload maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mofat786

Vilaishima said:


> 17% Hazelnut - Holy Sh!t!


8% butter! Double holy moly sh! t

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

The average mixing % for TPA Butter is 0.67% and typically used at 0.5%
The most popular Hazelnut is FW at an average of 1.02%

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Unkl Platz

Butter from Flavorart, Hazelnut from Flavorwest. Tasty tasty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500

OK, Thats VapeOWave Hazelnut so we won't have stats on that really. The Butter is Flavour Art and has a lower ATF average of 0.57% so maybe at 0.4%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima

GSM500 said:


> OK, Thats VapeOWave Hazelnut so we won't have stats on that really. The Butter is Flavour Art and has a lower ATF average of 0.57% so maybe at 0.4%



VapeOWave only decants/rebottles it, same as the other vendors. They don't have their own flavours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GSM500

Vilaishima said:


> VapeOWave only decants/rebottles it, same as the other vendors. They don't have their own flavours.


They do have a vapeowave line of there own too. As well as the rebottling done for TFA/FW/FA etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

GSM500 said:


> OK, Thats VapeOWave Hazelnut so we won't have stats on that really.



Top left on the bottle it says 'Flavor West'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500

ivc_mixer said:


> Top left on the bottle it says 'Flavor West'


Well spotted, can't believe I missed that
The silly season is getting the best of me.
The cigar-ish taste puzzles me then, can't imagine it's Hazelnut FW doing that, or the butter for that matter.
I did make a 15% Hazelnut FW single flavour mix years ago and it had a bad funk on it for me, not the cigar-ish type of funk though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Unkl Platz

DUUUUUuuuuuUDE that's *UNkL3Pl@TZzzz funk soul *brotha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima

I am really having trouble interpreting this thread...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## GSM500

Vilaishima said:


> I am really having trouble interpreting this thread...


Tell me about it, apart from what I missed, it's all over the place. I guess at the end of the day, a recipe was recommended and keen DIY'ers have put in their 2c on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unkl Platz

Its really simple - this is a recipe i've made at least 4 times successfully and find most enjoyable, using those exact specifications specified.
So, as one does I shared it so that others may perhaps also find some enjoyment in it.
That's it, nothing more nothing less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Unkl Platz said:


> Its really simple - this is a recipe i've made at least 4 times successfully and find most enjoyable, using those exact specifications specified.
> So, as one does I shared it so that others may perhaps also find some enjoyment in it.
> That's it, nothing more nothing less.



I dont think we are arguing, its just that the percentages are very high when compared to all other recipes out there. I have never made any recipe of 30ml that requires 5ml of one single concentrate. 

How did you get to 17% Hazelnut? were you not getting the right flavor at lower percentages like 4% for instance? Another thing one needs to consider is that such high percentages will most often mute a flavor instead of making it stand out. 

So by making this exact recipe with hazelnut at 5% and butter at 2% will you not perhaps get the same flavor but it might come through better? Im asking as im trying to understand the reasoning for such high percentages for my own gain. 

I mean if you want a cigarish type flavor, there are way better concentrates which you can use together with hazelnut and butter instead of trying to change hazelnut into a cigarish flavor IMO, but we are all here to learn from each other, test each others recipes ect.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Vilaishima said:


> I am really having trouble interpreting this thread...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima

Once again totally confused...
Granted it does not take much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor

seems to be a very expensive recipe at these percentages

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

Vilaishima said:


> Once again totally confused...
> Granted it does not take much.



Its simple...

Can you not make the same recipe and get the same flavor if not better at much lower percentages? Whats the reason for such high %? if there is a valid reason then great...if its a thumb suck % then why? if you can get the same and better profile and flavor with much lower %.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima

StompieZA said:


> Its simple...
> 
> Can you not make the same recipe and get the same flavor if not better at much lower percentages? Whats the reason for such high %? if there is a valid reason then great...if its a thumb suck % then why? if you can get the same and better profile and flavor with much lower %.



I was referring to the post above mine 

There is o chance I will mix any concentrate at close to 17%.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA

Vilaishima said:


> I was referring to the post above mine
> 
> There is o chance I will mix any concentrate at close to 17%.



Lol Sorry and agreed hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Vilaishima said:


> VapeOWave only decants/rebottles it, same as the other vendors. They don't have their own flavours.



Vape O Wave do have their own line. But don't try it. Made a mix a year ago and I still have anxiety problems because of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RichJB

VOW Spearmint was OK. I still have their Cream and Marshmallow somewhere, I must test them. He said two and a half years later.

Rudi speaks highly of their Pear. That's how I remember it and I'm sticking to my story.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

